# Zilla's for my Brute??



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

i am ordering my maxxis zillas for my '09 brute 750 this weekend,just not sure if i should get 27's or 28's,the 27's are 9&11 wides and the 28's are 10&12 wides.would just like to have some pros and cons from the people who know.THANX! also my brute is camo ,what would look better the itp ss 212 black rims or itp ss 108 black rims,i can't decide?


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 28's on my 06 750i with no problems.The zillas run a little short.Get the 28's,you won't be sorry.My bike turned them with no problems,stock springs.Just changed to maroon/almond,yet to ride.JMHO,Moon.


----------



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

how does it steer with the 10's in the front?will it rub at all in rear with the 28 x 12?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Aftermarket rims you'll be fine no rubbing anywhere and I would probably go with the 212's in black


----------



## jimmyhood14 (Jan 25, 2010)

what are better the 12" rims or 14" rims for 28" zillas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have 27x11's on all 4 corners on my brute and I love them. They measure a little short though so if your lookin for a nice tall 27" tire you might should order the 28's instead.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id go with the 28's and the black wheels


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have 28s and love them. i am running skinny wide combo. i have the ss 212 polished they look awsome.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

I am very pleased with my 30/11/14's all around...In my opinion, they pull better in the mud than the mud lites that I previously had. I like the extra clearance they provide and they weigh in at about 31#'s-->not bad for a 30" tire.


----------

